# Recommend for Pinebook



## mfaridi (Apr 25, 2019)

I want buy cheap laptop and I don not know buying Pinebook is good  choice or no .
Can I find any recommend about this laptop ?
I FreeBSD support it ?
I need laptop under 150 US Dollar and good support by FreeBSD.


----------



## k.jacker (Apr 26, 2019)

I would go with x86.
Look for a used quality laptop, like e.g. Thinkpad in your price range.
You'll get a lot more for your money.
Avoid models that have two graphic cards, like Intel integrated + AMD Radeon.


----------

